# first flathead trip of 20010



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Got out to the lake at 5:00 dropped all baits by 5:30 and had a great flathead run at 5:45. My cousin picked it up and it dropped. at 6:00 my cousin had another run but much faster than the other ran back and set the hook and he said it feels like a good fish. So we was pumped thinkin first flat of the year ended up being a 14.5 pound channel. his PB. took pics and let him go. Big male full of shad. fished till 9:00 had a few more channel runs and caught one more channel that was 4.9 pounds. Not the best flathead trip but at least my cousin got his PB channel.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

what a PIG


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow nice channel. congrats!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow what a great channel cat!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow that is a huge channel cat !!!


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

nice channel dude


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Very Nice !


----------



## jtyler (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish man!!! What ya using for bait??


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

most poles had suckers goldfish and gills on but the poles that caught channels had live big shad on em.


----------

